# What is the best thing to do in the off-season?



## Fairway King (Nov 13, 2011)

Is it best to spend November to March:

A) At the range, 
B) Freezing on the course, 

or 

C) Abandoning the game until April??


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The closest I can come is more like a question of "What do you do on rainy days?" Since I live in Miami and can play golf all year around, when it's raining outside, I turn to my other hobby - guitar.


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

I love to play indoor golf in a simulator. Some of the new simulators are very good and realistic.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

This will be the first winter that I will have to deal with the thoughts of playing golf constantly orbiting around the back of my mind somewhere. After having started from scratch seriously working to develop a consistent swing this past summer; I had built-up a lot of momentum starting with hitting plastic balls in my backyard just about every day, to range sessions nearly every other day, to finally graduating to playing a small 9-hole course about twice a week. I think I had played over 10 9-hole rounds when my bill-paying job got busy and knocked me off my pace. Now, I haven’t swung a club in almost 3 weeks.

Although I live in an area along the West Coast of the US that allows for play during the winter months, that doesn’t mean that it’s all peaches and cream in that our typical weather through winter is still nasty cold rainy and windy. I’m concerned that the progress that I have made might be lost so I will try my best to swing a club as often as possible through the winter months. I'd like to start next spring ready-to-play and possibly break into the 80's next year.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If you have enough room indoors, then hitting balls into a net a few times a week can't hurt. Ceiling height is the big issue when hitting indoors. Putting, and chipping can also be practiced indoors. The idea is keep the swing muscles active during the off season. By doing that, the golfer is not playing "catch up" golf when starting the new season. I wouldn't suggest a lot of cold range, or course play, since the golfer is wearing a lot more clothing, which impacts their regular swing. The cold weather golfer would do well to read up on casual water rules, which also pertain to ice. Some course have "winter rules" which can help the golfer. I have golfed in below freezing weather, but the sun was out.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I guess in most cases, the garage is the one place with a higher ceiling than anywhere else in the house. Unfortunately, I don't have a garage because it was converted to an interior room as a pre-construction option. (Essentially, it's a 23' wide, 9' deep closet)

I remember as a teenager growing up in Louisville, Kentucky, there were two places with indoor driving ranges and the golf simulators you could hit balls into. When the screen "read" your shot, it would scroll through slides and give you a view of your next shot. Eventually, you got to the green and went to a position on the artificial surface where you put your ball and putted at a designated hole with break and everything. I even used to go there at night during the summer because it was simply so neat. They were always busy, so I never knew why they went out of business. I remember playing Congressional and Belrieve Country Clubs there on the simulator.

With this and a couple other threads we've had lately, I think I'm getting into the mood to buy a net to put in my back yard.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll be playing all winter. Here in Dallas, there may be a handful of days the course will be closed, but for the most part it's business as usual.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

Cajun said:


> I'll be playing all winter. Here in Dallas, there may be a handful of days the course will be closed, but for the most part it's business as usual.


Playing year-round ‘may’ not be as fabulous-sounding as it does. When I was grinding it out every day over the summer, I got the impression that when I had a few days away from golf and came back to it, I was more relaxed and felt much more in control of my swing. It makes me wonder if you play regularly through the spring, summer, & fall; if a couple of months break might actually 'help' your body and mind ‘reset’ so that you may return in spring a better golfer. Beware Cajun! You might consider taking a Turkey Day break.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

You make a good point. I know I would always play better after taking a few days off from the game. When playing regularly, I would often find my self getting tired of the game. A few days away gave new, added, vigor. This is especially true with the mental aspect of the game. Now, I don't know about taking too many weeks, or even months off away from the game. This long of lay off can allow one's swing, timing, tempo, and muscle memory to suffer. 


Rothenfield said:


> Playing year-round ‘may’ not be as fabulous-sounding as it does. When I was grinding it out every day over the summer, I got the impression that when I had a few days away from golf and came back to it, I was more relaxed and felt much more in control of my swing. It makes me wonder if you play regularly through the spring, summer, & fall; if a couple of months break might actually 'help' your body and mind ‘reset’ so that you may return in spring a better golfer. Beware Cajun! You might consider taking a Turkey Day break.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Rothenfield said:


> Beware Cajun! You might consider taking a Turkey Day break.


Don't worry about me, life doesn't allow me to play the way I use to. I'm lucky to get 3 rounds a month in right now. A couple of years ago, 3 rounds a week was a slow week.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I play when possible, and do other stuff when it isn't. It's not like golf is my whole life.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Here in New England we can get buried for quite a few months. I have a few things ready for the long, cold winter.

I have setup a 6 x 8 putting area in my home office that has 3 hole spots and a few different breaks. I will be practicing the flat stick all winter to get it honed down for many more 1 putts next season.

I also chip foam balls into the back of the recliner in the living room. Lots of times golf just so happens to be on the tv at the time... imagine that coincidence???

I must say I have gotten lucky and have 30 rounds in this year. Playing every weekend since May or so. Oct was going good but got a foot of snow but it has melted and we have had hi 50 weekends since. Looking to get in as many as possible before I have to hibernate for the winter.

I like to get in 2 practice sessions in during the week before playing the Sat morn regular. 1 for chipping and the other to go through the sticks at the range and then putt for a while. I did have a few weeks it rained and I didnt get in any practice and hit it pretty good but if I kept it up I got sloppy and had to hit the practice facility to get back into shape.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I love that you have a strategy of keeping your mind in the game through the winter months. To be honest, I’m feeling like I’m slipping away a bit from the momentum I had built up for playing. It’s been a month since I’ve hit a ball. I was in the groove there for a while, but it kind of feels like a distant memory at the moment with the cold weather and holiday distractions. I think I’ve gone too deep into the game to say it’s over. It’s just that it was once on the top of my to-do list and now it is barely on the page. So Sad.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

You know what is really tough is fall golf in NE. It gets dark up here at 4:30 now and I do not get any time to practice outside and it makes it tough come Sat morning. That and all the leaves out on the course, the wet fairways, the hard concrete like sand traps and slow un-mowed greens. It takes a few holes to get warmed up and the scores show it. 

I am grateful I have been able to still play, with the weather in the low 50s, but get a lil disappointed in the scores as I was playing in the low 90's and now I am back up at the 100 mark again. 

I try to not let them get me down as I get ready to head out this morning. It is sunny and like 65 today and I cant wait to hit the course. Got a new putter I am trying out today. It is used but new to me. Its an Asner2 with a 38" shaft, not 35 like all my other putters. Hope it works good today!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I will be putting time in on this


----------



## Hogan Project (Sep 18, 2011)

Tweek the swing!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Right now I'm trying to get the ache out of my right arm from surgery so I can kick butt on frogshair this spring and maybe if I can talk right 
I might do the same to Rick at that beautiful course he showed us. Pole creek I think it is called.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

BT, my butt has been kicked so many times on the golf course, any resemblance of a cherry now looks like a 10 year old, desert dried prune. However, that said, it's still fun just to be out playing. Just to let you know how good of a sport I am, I will begin my winter practice regimen a few weeks earlier this year. Before our spring show down in Fillmore.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I love Australia golf all year round just need to find the time to play now.....


----------



## Merlin76 (Aug 16, 2011)

A) I play golf if it is dry and not too cold, has
to be more than 7C.

B) Go to the golf range - 1 day midweek.

Otherwise I am on the computer either 
updating my website or playing PC games.


----------



## Accufitgolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Fairway King said:


> Is it best to spend November to March:
> 
> A) At the range,
> B) Freezing on the course,
> ...


Spend time working/planning on relocating to where there is no off season for golf.....LOL


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Accufitgolf said:


> Spend time working/planning on relocating to where there is no off season for golf.....LOL


Would you like me to send you the real estate listings out of the Sunday Miami Herald?


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Best thing to do is move somewhere warm and play.:thumbsup:


----------



## Yardstick Golf (Jan 12, 2013)

golfjunk said:


> I love to play indoor golf in a simulator. Some of the new simulators are very good and realistic.


Totally agree. If you can't play outside, you can get in a round on a simulator and get stats and feedback on your swing.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm suffering cabin fever this year.:thumbsdown:


----------



## jamesleo629 (Nov 27, 2012)

*What is the best thing to do in the off-season ?*

I would say the best thing to do in the off-seaason is to be on the golf course.


----------



## Merlin76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Have not played golf for a month, golf course closures due to ice and snow
am going "stir" crazy, fed up with TV and computer games.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

On one hand, I sympathize with all of you up in snow country who can't play.

On the other hand, I kind of envy all of you too. I have a pinched nerve or something in my ribs and I haven't been able to play for the past few months during the best weather we have here.

Maybe if God had invented golf first, she wouldn't have invented winter afterwards.


----------



## bbender (Jan 27, 2013)

I spend the winter months regripping my clubs and putting in my basement...that's all I can due in central Illinois with all the cold weather!


----------

